# Zeitraum zwischen zwei Datumsangaben aus  MYSQL



## Baxie (12. Februar 2009)

Habe hier schon einiges durchforstet,  bin aber nicht fündig geworden.

Wie kann ich den Zeitraum zwischen zwei Datumsangaben aus einer MYSQL Datenbank anzeigen lassen.

datum1    datum2 vom Typ date 0000-00-00

Gruss


----------



## FrankWST (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

DATEDIFF(expr1,expr2) sollte Dir helfen.

Gruß, Frank


----------



## Baxie (12. Februar 2009)

Danke Frank 

Hatte ich schon getestet. aber irgendwie bekomm ich keine Daten aus der Datenbank
vieleicht ne falsche SELECT Anweisung?

Haste nen Beispiel für mich?


SELECT * FROM EVENTS WHERE


----------



## FrankWST (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo,


```
$query = sprintf('SELECT DATEDIFF("%s", "%s")', $Datum1, $Datum2);
$result = mysql_query($query)
  or die("Anfrage fehlgeschlagen: " . mysql_error());
$line = mysql_fetch_array($result, MYSQL_NUM);
```

In line[0] steht das Ergebnis.

Gruß, Frank


----------

